# My 09 Orca



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

Well, I recently had an 08 Orca. Absolutely loved the bike , it was light stiff and very fast ( when compared to my other bikes ) 

I had built it up to a 14.79 lbs in riding form with my Carbon wheels. 15.25 lbs with Kysrium ES. 

Well. I got a new one. the 09 version only this one is a smaller frameset (54cm) as I wanted to try somethings with my fit. Well here is the latest build , thought I would share with you guys.


















The bike is incredibly twitchy when compared to my previous (57cm) frame. Also feels extremely light when compared to my previous rig. I imagine its about 15 lbs even with this heavier wheelset . I'll weigh it later. Going back out for another ride!:thumbsup: 

BUILD:

2009 Orca (54cm)
Dura Ace Goup
Mavic Kysrium ES (Tubular) 
Conti Sprinter Tires
Keo Carbon Cromo Pedals
Zues Seatpost and Handlebar
ITM Stem
Selle San Marco Concor Light
Home made Carbon Bottle cages


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

The saddle is a nice touch. Really nice looking rig, though I may be a tad biased.
Given the reduced size from your previous Orca I'll be interested in hearing your ride impressions...

Having said all that... I see your 09 Orca / D/A / Kysrium T...
...and raise you one set of Bora Ultra's  








:thumbsup:


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

The only thing I could do is post El Diablo's bike. he's the only other bike on that level.


----------



## El Diablo (Apr 8, 2005)

All three are pretty sweet bikes. I would put any of them up against anything else I have seen recently.


----------

